# SOLD   WINEGARD Entertainment Select VS-0503/5312   |   RV Video Distribution Center



## Bigbillsd (Mar 31, 2020)

Couldn't find a classified section so here goes.  I put it on eBay.  Here is the link if someone needs one that distributes Coax connections around their Class A.  Im not sure you can even buy these anymore.  I switched all my TV stuff to Ethernet. 

Admins, If there is a better place for this, please move it there.  Thanks, Bill


----------

